# Avatar and Signature set?



## Ryukouki (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi! For a signature can someone make a Rayquaza siggy with my name in fancy print? Also, can the Rayquaza be in a sort of 3Dish environment? Im getting tired of my current siggy and I want a unique one


----------



## Splych (Jun 7, 2009)

Yaay. A Challenge. Will attempt to make one since I got PhotoShop back on my computer~


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 7, 2009)

or better yet, an avalanche exia sig and avatar! YEA!


----------



## Splych (Jun 7, 2009)

lool. I know nothing bout' those characters... Right now, I am searching for some brushes for PhotoShop CS4. And maybe even some brushes for Fireworks CS4.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck man hope it turns out great for the both of us. Either make it look sexy or make it sexy in a 3D environment thing. Good luck once again!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2009)

I too will attempt... it will probably take a few days.


----------



## Splych (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh yea, one more thing. Maybe an example of this "3-D" environment? Didn't really get that part...


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 8, 2009)

ummm lemme think: maybe a scenery of like trees that are in 3D or an ocean. I dunno how to describe it either. Don't think too hard on it though. Anything good or whatever you feel is nice


----------



## Splych (Jun 9, 2009)

Bleh... Gave up. When I have the time... Hopefully, during summer. I got a lot of time in my hands right now... But am using it up by studying for tests coming up, and doing projects on the way. But had enough time to make a sig that is 50% done for myself... Since it was pretty simple...


----------



## anaxs (Jun 9, 2009)

il try makin it

im good with my phot shop but it will be challenging since theres a limit to how big ur sig could be and avatr


----------

